# Auch mir fehlt eine Schraube :(



## Shepard4711 (13. August 2011)

Hi,

nein, ich habe keine Schraube locker, es fehlt nur eine. 
Mir geht es genau wie dem Benutzer in diesem Thread. Und zwar fehlt in meinem Dark Rock Advanced C1 eine der M3x15-Schrauben.
Jetzt würde ich natürlich gerne noch an diesem Wochenende den Computer fertig zusammenbauen. Daher frage ich mich, ob ich es riskieren kann, die Backplate nur mit drei Schrauben zu befestigen, bis ich die fehlende zugesandt bekomme (ich kann das Gehäuse von hinten öffnen, denke also, dass ich sie nachträglich dran bekäme). Oder sollte ich den Boxed-Lüfter verwenden und später nochmal alles auseinander bauen, um den Dark Rock zu verbauen?

Danke,
  Shepard

*Update:* Ich seh schon, dass das mit drei Schrauben nichts werden kann. Also muss ich mich wohl erstmal mit dem Boxed-Lüfter begnügen.


----------



## hundElungE (13. August 2011)

Hallo..

Genau, seh gerade dein edit.
 Mit 3 Schrauben kann die Backplate nicht gleichmäßig Druck ausüben. der Wärmeaustausch funktioniert dann nur partiell. Die Cpu wird sicherlich heisser wenn nicht sogar zu heiss.


----------



## Shepard4711 (13. August 2011)

Ja, ich glaube soweit wäre ich gar nicht gekommen, weil ich mit den vier Schrauben ja zwei Bügel befestigen muss, und wenn einer dieser Bügel nur eine Schraube hat, hängt er ja lose in der Gegend rum.


----------



## EnergyCross (13. August 2011)

lieber solange den boxed benutzen als unnötige schäden zu riskieren


----------

